# new website layout



## iandean

i wondered why the Word Reference website has suddenly changed layout - in the last couple of days I now get a different layout, a large font and instead of typing the word, clicking the language and the page taking me straight to the dictionary listing...there is another stage in between!

Thank you for an amazing language resource - I learn something new every day.

Ian


----------



## mkellogg

Hi Ian,

Yes, we made a small change to the WR homepage.

What do you mean by a stage in between?  You should be able to quickly type a word and hit enter - just as easy as before.

Mike


----------



## iandean

Hi and thanks for your response - there is an additional stage because previously you typed in the word, selected the language and were taken straight to the definition.

Anyway, it still works!

Thanks again for a great resource. 

Ian


----------



## mkellogg

Yes, you can do the same now.  Type a word, choose a language and submit. (Generally, the page will remember the last dictionary you used, so you only have to type a word and hit Enter.)


----------



## Lestat_De_Valois

Hi everyone,
It's been a long time since I last used the forum, but today I really felt compelled to participate to this thread, and actually had to retrieve my password that I forgot. =)
I may not be a relevant member of WordReference's community, however I surely am one of WR biggest fan. I use it every single day for work purposes, and before that I used it every single day when I was a student. 
Since I have an iPhone, I use it even more, whenever I am on the move.

I have browsed the Internet for years to find the dictionnary that would fit me best, and WR has always been my favorite. This is the only dictionnary I have been refering my friends too. 

But I must confess that for the first time, I am highly suprised and disappointed with WR's choice for its homepage. 
I found it untidy, and definitely not as user-friendly as it used to be. The drop down list box is in my opinion way too long and uneasy to navigate. The design looks as if my page didn't load properly, and I needed to hit the refresh button to put everything back together.

Obviously, WR remains the best dictionnary in my eyes, but I find, as a WR user and an Internet savvy that this new homepage is a step back. I would only wish to have the possibility to switch back to the old design.

I hope you take this comment as a true and honest feedback from one of your dearest fan, because this is all there is in it.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi,

In theory, you shouldn't need to change dictionaries there much.  It remembers you last choice in that form.  Can you give me an example of your usage?

Mike


----------



## Lestat_De_Valois

Hi,

Here is one simple example:

I mostly use the dictionnary to translate from French to English, and from English to French. I occasionally use a mix of the former ones with Spanish, but this should not be relevant to my example.

Let's say WR remembers I used the French to English dictionnary, but I now want to use the English to French one. When I open the drop down list box, I can't see the English to French dictionnary, and have to scroll up in order to find it. 
I must add, this is even more confusing since the drop down box opens both up and down, while it usually only opens down. 

I hope I have been clear.

Thanks for caring.


----------



## mkellogg

OK, I've got a good idea of how we can improve this.  One note: even when it says "English-French", it will often work if you type in a French word.


----------



## Lestat_De_Valois

That's a good point, that I have learnt to appreciate through my years of WR use. 

Thanks again for listening!


----------



## Lewis T Duck

To the people at WordReference,

As a language student I use the wordreference website a lot and was not too happy to see the new opening page of wordreference.com that did not let me type in a word and simply click on the dictionary I wanted to look it up in. Although it's not the worst thing in the world, as someone who uses the website so much, I find the new opening page to the website harder to use.

If anyone else feels the same about this please comment!

Thanks


----------



## Lestat_De_Valois

I think and feel the same.

[...]

An administrator, mkellogg responded to my messages, if you are interested in reading his answers.


----------

